# sysutils/fusefs-encfs suddenly doesn't mount encrypted filesystem



## jrm@ (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been using encfs successfully for many months.

`% encfs ~/.crypt ~/files/crypt`

Today, I tried to mount the same way as usual.  My password was accepted, but the directory ~/files/crypt disappeared after the mount.  That is, before the command above I see the ~/files/crypt directory, but after it doesn't show up with an ls -la.  However, when I do ls ~/files/crypt I see the message ls: crypt: Bad file descriptor.  The  ~/.crypt directory seems unchanged.  The only thing I can think of
that might have changed in the past few days: I may have updated a dependent port (e.g. devel/icu).  I'm running 9-STABLE amd64 with port version 1.7.4_1.

Has anyone else had this problem, or even better, know of a solution?


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 1, 2012)

&quot said:
			
		

> fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_11 seems to be the culprit. Reverting
> back to 0.3.9.p1.20080208_10 stops the segfaults.



123


----------



## poppadum (Nov 19, 2012)

Did you ever resolve this, jrm?

The suggested solution of reverting to 0.3.9.p1.20080208_10 doesn't work for me (like you, I'm not seeing segfaults, just the mountpoint disappearing and 'Bad file descriptor').

I've tried a clean install of 9.1-RC3 in a VM, set PACKAGESITE to http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/ before doing pkg_add(1) but no dice


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 26, 2012)

@poppadum, reverting to fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_10 and fusefs-libs-2.7.4 is work around that allowed to me to mount with sysutils/fusefs-encfs again.

See this PR.


----------

